# Which internet browser is the best?



## Brendan Burgess (5 Mar 2013)

I switched from Internet Explorer to Firefox some years ago. I never bothered checking out Google Chrome or even in checking how IE might have improved since I abandoned it. 

I did a search to see how they compare with each other, but didn't find anything useful and independent. 

As they are free, I suppose I can play with them and see which I like best, but is there some, more systematic, evaluation available? 

What should I look for? 
Ease of use
Security ( I wouldn't be able to evaluate that) 
Speed - doesn't seem to be an issue for me. 
Interaction with other programs e.g. Word, Thunderbird etc. 
Do all sites work with all browsers by now? This used to be a problem for Firefox.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Mar 2013)

I have just noticed on Chrome that it does not seem to be compatible with the software I use for managing two monitors.  I can't switch this over to the other monitor with just one click.


----------



## Boyd (5 Mar 2013)

I use Chrome at work and at home, its my favourite anyway. It feels quite light and nimble, especially WRT tabbing. I find FF quite cumbersome in that regard. IE will always be pants IMO. Safari is Apple's offering which I will never use to my adversity to anything Apple.

Not sure what you mean about "one click" to move between two monitors , I have two monitors at work and can drag a Chrome window between the two, as for any other programme.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Mar 2013)

username123 said:


> Not sure what you mean about "one click" to move between two monitors , I have two monitors at work and can drag a Chrome window between the two, as for any other programme.



I use a piece of software, Ultramon, which makes it much easier. 

On the top right hand side, where there is the minimise, maximise, and exit buttons, it provides an extra button on almost all packages. One click just moves it instantly. There is another button which spreads the image across both screens. I don't use that however. 

brendan


----------



## Gervan (5 Mar 2013)

I put Chrome on some time ago, but soon took it off again as it interfered with some of my programmes. I have a fairly old machine. I wonder if it is not back-compatible and suited only to newer set-ups.
I have both Firefox and IE running on the same machine; IE is much slower but more reliable in that there are fewer updates. Firefox updates come thick and fast and some updates affect my ability to log in on ROS.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Mar 2013)

I use them all Chome, Firefox, and IE 9 and 10.

Handy if you want to log on to different accounts of Gmail, youtube or similar. Not a big fan of these mega corps linking all my accounts.


----------



## Firefly (5 Mar 2013)

I find Chrome fantastic. What I like best about it is:


It's very fast
You can create a folder of favourites and open all of the links in 1 go - they all just open as new tabs
The address bar is merged with search - just start typing anything in the address bar and it will automatically bring you to the Google Search page with results - no need to open Google directly


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Mar 2013)

I am getting fond of Chrome ok.

I like the integrated search button.

I have my most common bookmarks in the bookmark toolbar as I had with Firefox.

But how do I get the Bookmarks manager onto one click? 

In Firefox, I have a Menu Bar - File Edit View History Bookmarks Tools ; so I click on "bookmarks"

In Chrome I have to click on the "customise and control button" and then click on bookmarks. I can get it by Control Shift and o, but I have only two hands. Mind you , it stays as a tab when you open it. 

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (5 Mar 2013)

I use Firefox almost exclusively. I have been unable to find a stable  version of Chrome for OS X, so my other favourites are Safari and Opera  (OmniWeb, iCab & SeaMonkey all have their places too.)

I run Windows XP in emulation mode and use MS Internet Explorer with it (painful experience TBH) 

I use a dual-monitor set-up but have no extra software to help with it.


----------



## Firefly (6 Mar 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> But how do I get the Bookmarks manager onto one click?



Hi Brendan,

After I installed Chrome I went to "Customize and control", "Bookmarks" and then to "Import bookmarks and settings..." and selected where I wanted to import them from. They should then appear as a folder called Favourites below the address bar. You can also right-click in this area and create new folders..

Firefly.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Mar 2013)

OK, I have managed to add something called "other bookmarks" to the bookmarks toolbar.  Then I moved the rest of them in there from the Manage Bookmarks option.

Thanks


----------



## Padraigb (6 Mar 2013)

I now use SRWare Iron, which I am assured is Chrome without Google's spyware.


----------



## irishmoss (6 Mar 2013)

I like OPera


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Mar 2013)

OK, Chrome and vBulletin don't seem to work well together

The following don't appear in wysiwyg . I see the  vBulletin codes 
	
	



```
[url]  [bold]
```
 etc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

*BOLD    * _italics _

The above was done in Chrome

_This _was done in *Firefox  *- it shows up as you type it without any distracting codes 

[broken link removed]


----------



## monagt (6 Mar 2013)

FireFox and lose the LSO's


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Mar 2013)

monagt said:


> FireFox and lose the LSO's




Even Google translate doesn't explain this to me


----------



## monagt (6 Mar 2013)

Locally Stored Objects


> Local shared objects (LSOs), commonly called flash cookies (due to their similarities with HTTP cookies), are pieces of data that websites which use Adobe Flash may store on a user's computer. Local shared objects are used by all versions of Adobe Flash Player and version 6 and above of Macromedia's now-obsolete Flash Player.[1]
> While websites may use local shared objects for purposes such as storing user preferences, there have been privacy concerns regarding local shared objects, and they may be considered a breach of browser security.


----------



## dub_nerd (6 Mar 2013)

I use IE, Chrome, Firefox and Safari. IE because I'm used to it, which is about the only thing it has going for it. I use Chrome for Google Drive because it has the best compatibility and also because it's handy to be able to be logged in to certain accounts under two different usernames without changing your settings all the time. I only use Firefox because it has a http debugger that I like. Safari on the Apple machines.


----------



## tallpaul (7 Mar 2013)

I use Safari when using my Apple products and Chrome when on Windows. For Windows users, Chrome is very lean, fast and updates very unobtrusively. The range of plugins and extensions also add to the usability of the browser. 

I don't like IE although have it installed for the very, very odd website that doesn't like Chrome. For no earthly reason based in fact, I actively dislike Firefox.


----------



## monagt (7 Mar 2013)

FF is a personal choice as are most browsers.
Chrome is fast bit Google records way too much info on ppl, IMHO.
I use Safari on MAC usually and Trusteer as an extra security layer to protect bank site, etc. (its free from UlsterB and others)
Its the new breed of protection that will superced all the existing anti virus that only partly do the job (again IMHO)

No connection to Trusteer, only longtime user.

http://www.trusteer.com/Products/trusteer-apex



> http://www.hancockbank.com/home/trusteer/trusteer-faq.asp


----------



## monagt (8 Mar 2013)

Firefox...fyi
Many times a website needs to leave a little data i.e 5-10KB on your computer like a cookie, but HTML5 allow sites to store larger amounts of data (like 5-10 MB)
HTML5 browser exploit can flood your Hard Drive with junk data.
Once user will visit the website the Web Storage standard allows website to place large amounts of data on your drive. Please note that, It's not a hack and this exploit won't allow attackers to access your computer.
However, Web browsers have the ability to limit just how much space websites can dump onto your hard drive. 

Firefox's implementation of HTML5 local storage is not vulnerable to this exploit. Whereas Chrome, Safari (iOS and desktop), and IE vulnerable to this.


----------



## hazelgreen (8 Mar 2013)

You should have a line/toolbar near top of page with some of your favourites, depending on size of your screen/zoom size.  At the end of this list there is a double chevron sign, click on this and it will open the rest of  your favourites.  It is just before the yellow folder called 'other bookmarks'.


----------

